# candy oriental fest



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

please post all differend shades of oriental blue candy + the base under it for info!!

i will paint my bike like that and need to find a nice base for it


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt no one?


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

none


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 27 2009, 01:56 PM~14899310
> *please post all differend shades of oriental blue candy  + the base under it for info!!
> 
> i will paint my bike like that and need to find a nice base for it
> *



i got some bright atlantic blue base coat to go under my kany oriental blue..but before i put the base im either gonna use a black primer or a grey primer before the base coat to change the shade..havent decided which.either dark or bright lol...but just get some paints and go buy a big enough piece metal and make like a large tick tack toe box and shoot some base coats in each of the squares then shoot the kandy over the hole thing and find something u like


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

I started this topic a couple months back. Hope this helps

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=484034


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

i will paint my bike with a mix of white and turquise!! 

lilke the color on aqua boggie or this one!! but i dont know what base i have to use!?!

on the pics most looks like silver base but when u look for a turquise finish in the HOK book they say green base!?!


----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 28 2009, 02:51 PM~14910325
> *i will paint my bike with a mix of white and turquise!!
> 
> lilke the color on aqua boggie or this one!! but i dont know what base i have to use!?!
> ...


The last pic is my car :biggrin:


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

I used HOK kandy oriental blue over silver and different shades of blue.


----------



## mrbg (Jan 6, 2004)

nice


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Aug 28 2009, 07:04 PM~14915114
> *I used HOK kandy oriental blue over silver and different shades of blue.
> 
> 
> ...


cool good to know but what is the result when i use silver base and making the patterns only with differnd shades of the oriental candy!! will it look more greenish not turquise from layer to layer? that what i wonder bout?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 67juiced_@Aug 28 2009, 01:32 PM~14911520
> *The last pic is my car :biggrin:
> *



what base and how much layers candy :cheesy:


----------



## str8chillen (Jul 31, 2009)




----------



## droppedltd (Sep 3, 2007)

Silver base, all flake, oriental candy


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

thanks for the pics bro


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Aug 29 2009, 04:43 PM~14921465
> *cool good to know but what is  the result when i use silver base and making the patterns only with differnd shades of the oriental candy!! will it look more greenish not turquise from layer to layer? that what i wonder bout?
> *


Oriental does have a greenish look over silver base if you do only a few coats. if you do your patterns in Oriental and spray Oriental over it ,it will depend on how many coats your final layer is. If you want a bright oriental ,with few coats use a white base.


----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## 67juiced (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)

:cheesy:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

cool vid


----------

